# Masport Rotarola



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The folks over at Seago International were kind to send me a Masport Rotarola mower to demo. I will be posting more info soon, but let me know if you want to know anything specific. :thumbup:


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sweet! @Ware Enjoy 

I've had mine for 4 years now. Its the best rotary mower I've used. Rear roller and one lever height adjustment are awesome. Its also stripes great. I think for most, it doesn't cut high enough for a rotary mower.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Cool mower. Love the rear roller idea.
@Ware Do you have any long grass to try it out on?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Specific huh... can I have it?? &#129315;


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I think you are going to love it. Had mine for two seasons and it is easy to handle, cuts great, and stripes beautifully.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Ware I love the rear roller. Never seen that on a rotary. Just curious if you know what retail is for one of those?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Ware I love the rear roller. Never seen that on a rotary. Just curious if you know what retail is for one of those?


$999.00

Toro makes a rotary with a rear roller also.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware I love the rear roller. Never seen that on a rotary. Just curious if you know what retail is for one of those?
> ...


Honda has a few models also. Not sure if they have a US dealer though.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I had looked at this mower as well as the Toro version from over in Europe. My question was how well did it do at higher cuts? I know that 2 1/2" is still short compared to my 3-4" TTTF. But I really like the idea of incorporating the roller into the design.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

It is interesting that the picture on the box shows rear wheels  so which one is it?
Also the website says lowest height is 1/2" - is that true?
I guess a front wheel running into a dip would still cause scalping when mowing my lawn, but it should be great for spring scalping. I wonder if they can upgrade to front roller...

@Ware you should try it on your neighbor's lawn. Your even-as-glass lawn will not make it for a fair review. 
Also curious how the drive roller will behave on slopes?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

TroyScherer said:


> I had looked at this mower as well as the Toro version from over in Europe. My question was how well did it do at higher cuts? I know that 2 1/2" is still short compared to my 3-4" TTTF. But I really like the idea of incorporating the roller into the design.


The highest setting cuts great. I did the highest setting last year during the summer. I think the higher the setting, the better the cut. I only used the lowest setting once last year in the fall to scalp.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

An interesting item to review is how to do turns, 90 and 180. Since the rear roller is not split(at least from the pictures), I think it might be hard.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks like the roller isn't wide enough. Seems like it should be the same length as the blade.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> Looks like the roller isn't wide enough. Seems like it should be the same length as the blade.


The short roller might be so you don't get weird in between stripes when you overlap passes. Similar to this rear roller on a Jacobsen cutting unit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So this update is long overdue, but life got busy. I finally got a chance to give the Masport Rotarola a try and I am impressed. It's not a greens mower, but it's not bad. :thumbsup:

Here are some photos of my bermuda cut on the lowest setting, which I think the manual says is 3/4". It performed better than I expected at this low HOC - I would say better than my Honda HRX would on its lowest setting.

My stripes are a little sloppy because I was pretty generous with my overlap. I think they would improve as I got a better feel for where the edge of the blade is.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the grass catcher much more than my Honda HRX bag. It is a soft-sided bag, but it has molded plastic top and bottom panels with a convenient handle molded in the top.

These rigid panels are really nice because you can almost work it like an accordion while emptying it - versus massaging like you have to do with some soft bags.

Also, the opening is larger than my Honda bag, so I think it empties much easier - yet still fits comfortably into the top of a ~40 gallon trash can. :thumbup:


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice review! I find it so easy to slide along the grass to align for the next pass. Love it!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It uses a nice single point HOC adjustment lever with spring assist. There are 6 HOC settings that are supposed to range from 3/4" up to 2-1/2". I'm not sure if they are perfectly linear, but if they are that works out to a respectable ~0.29" per notch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a look under the deck, looking back toward the rear roller:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The throttle mechanism is meh - not as refined as my Honda, but it does the job.

My biggest gripe is probably that it is a single speed mower. The spec sheet says it runs 3.2 mph.

Also, my Honda HRX217HYA has completely spoiled me with the blade stop feature - I definitely take for granted being able to empty the bag, etc. without having to restart the mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The overall build quality meets my expectations. Per the spec sheets, it outweighs my Honda by more than 10lbs (107.7 vs 97 lbs).

It has a padded handlebar at the operator position, which is nice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Briggs Professional Series engine should be adequate for most folks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are a couple extra photos of the back yard.

Let me know if I there is something you would like to know that I did not mention. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Let me know if I there is something you would like to know that I did not mention. :thumbup:


When are you sending it to Rowlett, TX??


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Here are a couple extra photos of the back yard.
> 
> Let me know if I there is something you would like to know that I did not mention. :thumbup:


When do we get to see the GM1600 again???


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Haha Australasian made on the side of the box. 
Its New Zealand made.

Residential Made mower. Should have given you the Commercial Version.

https://masport.com.au/about/about-masport

https://masport.com.au/outdoor-garden-products/lawnmowers/silver-series/800-al-s21-3-n1-spv-ic


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> The throttle mechanism is meh - not as refined as my Honda, but it does the job.
> 
> My biggest gripe is probably that it is a single speed mower. The spec sheet says it runs 3.2 mph.
> 
> Also, my Honda HRX217HYA has completely spoiled me with the blade stop feature - I definitely take for granted being able to empty the bag, etc. without having to restart the mower.


With the rear roller being the propelling device did you notice any slipping?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mowww said:


> I think you are going to love it. Had mine for two seasons and it is easy to handle, cuts great, and stripes beautifully.


Why did you get ride of it?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@ctrav I should have said "have had". I still have it. I am in the process of a long term move so it is in storage but got to using a reel and made some trades that put me with an Exmark 30 so I tend to use the Swardman and Exmark if I need vac or grass is too long. Picked up the Masport for $400 from a dealer that had one in stock for 3 years- so he gave me a deal. Love the mower, would be tough to part with.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mowww said:


> @ctrav I should have said "have had". I still have it. I am in the process of a long term move so it is in storage but got to using a reel and made some trades that put me with an Exmark 30 so I tend to use the Swardman and Exmark if I need vac or grass is too long. Picked up the Masport for $400 from a dealer that had one in stock for 3 years- so he gave me a deal. Love the mower, would be tough to part with.


check PM


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Ware Sorry...to bump and old thread.

But your lawn looked pretty good....actually it looked great from the lawn being cut with this rotary.

Did you notice any yellowing or the lawn not looking as good a couple of days "after" you had cut the lawn with the mower?

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Ware Sorry...to bump and old thread.
> 
> But your lawn looked pretty good....actually it looked great from the lawn being cut with this rotary.
> 
> ...


No, sorry I did not.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware Sorry...to bump and old thread.
> ...


Ok...cool...so if I am reading your response correctly...cuting the lawn that low with a rotary worked out pretty good with this mower.

Thanks ware for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


Yes, it's not reel quality, but it cut nice for a rotary mower. My only gripe is it is bag only - no discharge.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yes, it's not reel quality, but it cut nice for a rotary mower. My only gripe is it is bag only - no discharge.


To piggyback off Ware, you can discharge to some extent if you put a small clamp between the backplate and frame of the mower. I typically did that leaving a ~3" opening where grass would discharge downward toward your feet in the rear while protecting myself from a clear path from the blades to my shins. It isn't perfect but did alright.

Here it is wide open after my dad's mower broke down and we were bailing hay trying to catch up.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

mowww said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's not reel quality, but it cut nice for a rotary mower. My only gripe is it is bag only - no discharge.
> ...


Beautiful lawn! :thumbup:


----------



## DornochMac (Aug 8, 2017)

Have been using a reel mower for many years. Am now 75 years old and the maintenance on the mower is just getting a bit much and I cross cut each mow, so there is a lot of work. I am looking for an option for making mowing easier, maintenance more efficient and hopeful of maintaining the nice stripes I get with the reel mower (know it wont be the same). I have Bermuda 419 and keep it at about 3/4" most of the time. I have not seen many places to purchase the Masport Rotarola. Been in the golf business for more than 50 years and have been able to buy at wholesale pricing. Any recommendations? Found numerous options in Europe for less than 800 pounds, but not sure I would not get killed on shipping, even if I could get someone to try.

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DornochMac said:


> Have been using a reel mower for many years. Am now 75 years old and the maintenance on the mower is just getting a bit much and I cross cut each mow, so there is a lot of work. I am looking for an option for making mowing easier, maintenance more efficient and hopeful of maintaining the nice stripes I get with the reel mower (know it wont be the same). I have Bermuda 419 and keep it at about 3/4" most of the time. I have not seen many places to purchase the Masport Rotarola. Been in the golf business for more than 50 years and have been able to buy at wholesale pricing. Any recommendations? Found numerous options in Europe for less than 800 pounds, but not sure I would not get killed on shipping, even if I could get someone to try.
> 
> Thanks


I would call Seago International (see link in the original post of this thread). They are a distributor, but sell to members of this site. I do not know current pricing, but Kathy at Seago can help you with that.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

A toro pro stripe 560 would be another option. I have one and it works very well. Cuts at .8 no problem.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Saw this linked in another thread and it peaked my interest. Any of you guys still using this mower? I know many of you guys primarily reel mow but I'm interested in your thoughts on the long-term durability of this setup? Thanks!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Wiley I have one. I use it for most anything over 1.25 which is about 4,000 sq ft for me. I picked up the 4 blade disc last year for it and it has more lift than the stock bar blade and an overall better cut. I have had nothing wrong with it at all over the past 4 years, very happy with it.

Here are a few shots from early days after sod with the Rotarola:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Wiley I think they probably work much better on cool season grass. It worked better than I thought it would on bermuda, but I think it would really shine on a cool season lawn.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@mowww @Ware thanks for the info! I've looked at the pro stripe but this gives me another option to consider. I like that the masport has a slightly higher max hoc.


----------



## Silverstone (Mar 27, 2021)

I just bought one! These rear roller mowers have been around in the UK for years and several brands manufacture them, but here in Canada, the only two choices I had were the Rotorola and the Toro Prostripe. I like the design of the Rotorola with the slightly narrower set front wheels as I think it will illuminate tracks and make it easier to go around flower beds. I took delivery of it yesterday and can't wait for the grass to grow.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Silverstone congrats! I'm also looking to remedy wheel mark tracks. What height are you planning on mowing at?


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

mowww said:


> @Wiley I have one. I use it for most anything over 1.25 which is about 4,000 sq ft for me. I picked up the 4 blade disc last year for it and it has more lift than the stock bar blade and an overall better cut. I have had nothing wrong with it at all over the past 4 years, very happy with it.
> 
> Here are a few shots from early days after sod with the Rotarola:


Where did you find the 4 blade disc for the Rotarola?


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Wiley said:


> Saw this linked in another thread and it peaked my interest. Any of you guys still using this mower? I know many of you guys primarily reel mow but I'm interested in your thoughts on the long-term durability of this setup? Thanks!


I am on my 3rd season with the Rotarola and couldn't be happier with it. Zero problems with the machine. Just oil changes and sharpening the blades. I just moved from an all Bermuda lawn to a lawn that is Fescue in the shade and Bermuda in the sun. Looking forward to even better stripes with the fescue.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Hollandbt I went to the Masport website to find a dealer nearby and let them know what I had and what I was looking for and they had it within a week. ~$45 IIRC.


----------



## lostinclt (Dec 21, 2018)

Just joined the rotarola club. Using on 3k TTF mix and roughly 5k chisholm zoysia (wide blade). Cut quality on the zoysia definitely worse than prior Toro Flex21, but the 8.5hp B&S engine absolutely flies through the cut. Was out of town for a week and nothing would've cut the 2" growth like this thing did. Very impressed. Need to sharpen the blade and working on getting the quad blade setup. This should hold me over until I find a nice GK526 and do some more leveling.


----------



## jahsoul (Apr 15, 2021)

Has anyone picked up one of these recently? I'm debating buying one but wondering if we are getting the old model


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@jahsoul were there supposed to be any changes or improvements on newer models? Apart from no blade brake clutch, I am pretty pleased with mine.


----------



## jahsoul (Apr 15, 2021)

mowww said:


> @jahsoul were there supposed to be any changes or improvements on newer models? Apart from no blade brake clutch, I am pretty pleased with mine.


If the specs are correct, it looks to to be a different engine, more positions (?), a lower HOC, and the quick cut is the default blade.

I'm still on the fence because I have done a lot of research on this, found out the ProStripe 560 may be out of stock at the moment plus we may be getting a 7-9% increase on price (according to the sales guy), and finding a quality greens mower is hard to come by. If I can't find anything, it will be between this or a Cal Trimmer. Are you still liking it and how is the quad blade treating you? What would be the benefit of switch it out?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@jahsoul thanks for the info. More positions would be nice although my lawn is not flat enough to handle the lowest cutting position on my 2014-2016? Rotarola. Yes, the quad blade has more lift than either of the other blades I've tried and does a very satisfactory job in a single pass. The single blades left a few more stragglers but still not as many as when using a neighbor's super recycler or another neighbor's Honda. One downside compared to other rotary mowers is the heavier weight; however, compared to any reel mower it is still a breeze to push around.


----------



## Misb_88 (May 5, 2020)

Silverstone said:


> I just bought one! These rear roller mowers have been around in the UK for years and several brands manufacture them, but here in Canada, the only two choices I had were the Rotorola and the Toro Prostripe. I like the design of the Rotorola with the slightly narrower set front wheels as I think it will illuminate tracks and make it easier to go around flower beds. I took delivery of it yesterday and can't wait for the grass to grow.


Where in Canada did you end up making the purchase?


----------

